#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Criar Rota no Cisco 805

## flaviocrp

Boa tarde

Sou bem iniciante na area de roteadores.

Deve ser muito simples mas pra mim ainda é um bicho de 7 cabeças...rsrsrs

Como ja peguei o roteador aqui da empresa ja configurado, gostaria apenas de saber como se cria uma rota nele.

Tenho uma LP e uma VPN em cima dela, um lado é 10.0.0 e do outro 192.168.0 a rede 192 nao esta liberada para ver a rede 10.0.0 somente o contrario a rede 10.0 visualiza a 192., porem estamos com um projeto voip e preciso que a rede 192 visualize apenas a seguinte range de IP 10.0.5.0/24.

Como eu poderia fazer?

Agradeço

Flávio

----------


## alexandrecorrea

```
conf t
ip route xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx yyy.yyy.yyy.yyy zzz.zzz.zzz.zzz
exit
write
```

 xxx = ip/bloco
yyy = mascara
zzz = gateway/next-hop

----------


## sombrafja

Olha,
pelo que eu entendi vc nao quer cirar rota e sim permitir a cesso de uma rede para outra. Sim?
se sim vc terá que fazer uma regra permitindo a visualizaçao

+- assim access-list permit x.x.x.x (ranger de ip)

----------

